

Africa’s Mobile-Sun Revolution - r0h1n
http://recode.net/2015/04/29/africas-mobile-sun-revolution/

======
skybrian
A less cheery spin on the news:

S. Africa’s Power Crisis Sparks Interest in Solar Power
[http://www.voanews.com/content/s-africas-power-crisis-
sparks...](http://www.voanews.com/content/s-africas-power-crisis-sparks-
interest-in-solar-power/2731328.html)

------
Synaesthesia
Elon Musk talked about this, in his Tesla battery launch. He said just like
mobile networks leapfrogged landline communication in Africa, similarly solar
and batteries could leapfrog the electricity grid.

